# Flag Hanging Etiquette?



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

usedtobeayooper said:


> I’d like to add a 3x5 American Flag to the front of my garage, just above the center door and below the flood light, on a 6’ pole with a 45 degree angle mount.


I commend you for displaying the flag and I am sure you will do a good job.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

junkman said:


> Urban legend.The ball is called a truck.


...true but it's not an urban legend.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

fishnpbr said:


> The gold ball is called a Truck. Inside the Truck is a razorblade, a match, and a bullet. Buried at the base of the flag pole is the weapon for said bullet.


Yep! You win!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

6Speed said:


> ...true but it's not an urban legend.


Legend has it there is a bullet for a firearm buried under the flag pole,anther one say a razor blade and a match along with the bullet.I have also heard another one thst says a key is in the ball that opens the base of the flag pole and there is a rifle and one bullet in there.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I have also heard that there is a needle and thread to repair the flag if damaged in battle.Another legend says a grain of rice or wheat.But it is all urban legend.Just do a search.


----------

